# Kahr xs big dot sights



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

:smt1099 Just wanted to report how happy I am with the XS Big Dot sights on my Kahr PM9. Very east to line up the sights on target and very precise. Great for low light and a great combat sight. I installed them myself using a sight pusher and it took about 2 hours to remove the old sights and fit the XS.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

upload some pics!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I have the XS sights on my Charles Daly Hi-Power.
Great combat sight and that huge front siight is super for my againg eyes.
But for Target?? Nope.

AFS


----------



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

AirForceShooter said:


> I have the XS sights on my Charles Daly Hi-Power.
> Great combat sight and that huge front siight is super for my againg eyes.
> But for Target?? Nope.
> 
> AFS


Agree it does not work for Bullseye shooting but at 5-7 yards it is fine and the PM9 is my carry gun so they work fine as a combat sight.


----------



## ENH (Feb 13, 2009)

I have them on my Glock 21 and 23, but am leaning to the Meprolights on my P45. They work well, but so far I don't do my best shooting with them on autos.

I have the standard dot on a S&W 325PD and the the 396NG and love them.

The KP45 is new to me and so far I am really impressed. I'll finish the break in tomorrow on steel targets, should be fun. I love the trigger, wish my revolvers were that nice.


----------

